# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Gülen'e Kimler Övgü Düzdü, Kimler Meşrulaşmasına Araç Oldu?

## bozok

*Fethullah Gülenğe Kimler üvgü Düzdü, Kimler Meşrulaşmasına Araç Oldu?*


05 Ekim 2011


*
ğErbakanğın sarıklı Mercedesğlilerden oluşan tarikat şeyhlerine verdiği iftar yemeğine katılmayan Fethullah Gülenğin, kendi iftar yemeği medyada geniş yer aldığ İftara Hıristiyan ve MÃ»sevi cemaatleri liderleri de katıldılarğ* *Ayrıca tiyatro sanatçıları, gazeteciler, kimi sosyalistler, yabancı elçiliklerden temsilciler, Alevi dedeleri..*. İftardan önceki dualar ise, konuklara saygı olarak *önce Türkçe, sonra İngilizce..* Haremlik-selamlık ise yokğ Bunlara karşı çıkan var mı?.. Ki kimi gazeteler, Fethullah Gülen Hocağnın iftar sofrasını _ğHoşgörü ziyafetiğ_ olarak isimlendirdilerğ üzellikle bu içinde bulunduğumuz günlerde hangimizin bu hoşgörüye ve barışa gereksinimi yok?ğ
*
Bendeniz zaten gözü sulu birisi olarak, Fethullah Gülenğin niye çok ağladığını şimdi daha iyi anlayabilirimğ Hoşgörü ve barış..*. Belki de bu sihirli iki kelimede düğümlenen ulusumuzun geleceği, sicim sicim gözyaşları ile çözülebilirğ En azından; ağlamak, en yoğun düşünmektirğ 
*
Bence asıl: Akıllı İslam, akılsızına başkaldırmalıdır*ğ ğ

*Bu yazı dizisine bir bilmeceyle başlayalım.* *Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin ğAnadolu Ilımlı İslam Federasyonuğna dönüştürülmesi (metamorfozu) sürecinde küresel güç odakları tarafından koçbaşı rolü verilen bir cemaat lideriyle ilgili övgü dolu bu satırları hangi yazar kaleme almıştır?* *Fehmi Koruğmu, Hüseyin Gülerceğmi, Abdurrahman Dilipak mıı, Hekimoğlu İsmailğmi, Nazlı Ilıcakğmı, Mehmet Barlasğmı, Mehmet/Ahmet Altan kardeşler mi, Mehmet Ali Birandğ mı, Taha Akyolğ mu, Cengiz üandarğmı, Hasan Cemalğ mi, Toktamış Ateşğ* mi?ğ

Bilmecenin yanıtında yukarıdaki isimlerin hiçbiri yok. Dahası hiç ummadığınız bir yazar tarafından kaleme alınmış bu satırlar. *Hürriyet gazetesi*nde *30 Ocak 1997′de ğAğlayan Adamğ* başlıklı bir köşe yazısı bu. Yazarıysa *Bekir üoşkun*ğdan başkası değil. Bekir üoşkunğun Fethullah Gülenğin_ğhoşgörü ve barışğ_ atağından etkilenerek ulusumuzun geleceğinin sicim sicim gözyaşlarıyla çözüleceği, en yoğun düşünce tarzı olan ağlayarak akıllı İslamğın akılsızına başkaldıracağını dile getirdiği bu yazısı *cehenneme giden yolların nasıl iyi niyet taşlarıyla döşendiğinin ibretlik bir belgesi olarak yerini aldı ne yazık ki..
*
http://tr.fgulen.com/content/view/2451/12/
*
Bekir Coşkun*ğun Hürriyet gazetesindeki *Ağlayan Adam* yazısından iki buçuk yıl sonra ATVğde ğ*hoşgörü ve barış*ğ ın altını kazıdığınızda ortaya çıkan *Fethullah Gülen* gerçeği kamuoyunun gündemine adeta bir bomba gibi düşürüverdi. Sağlık sorunlarını gerekçe göstererek ABDğye gidişinin ardından* 18 Haziran 1999′da patlayan bu kaset Gülenğin Türkiyeğden apar topar Atlantik ötesine hicret etmesine neden olan sürecin en önemli dönemeciydi. İşte Fethullah Gülenğin gerçek amacını ortaya çıkaran sözleri:*
_
ğArkadaşlarınızın mevcudiyeti, İslamğın geleceği adına bu işin garantisidir yani. Bu açıdan Adliyeğde, Mülkiyeğde veya başka bir hayati müessesede bizim arkadaşlarımızın mevcudiyeti, öyle ferdi mecburiyetler şeklinde ele alınıp öyle değerlendirilmemelidir. Yani bunlar gelecek adına bizim o ünitelerde garantimizdir. İstikbale yürümek için, sistemin püf noktalarını keşfedin. HÃ¡lÃ¡ bu sistem devam ediyor. Bu sistem içinde arkadaşlarımız istikbale yürüyeceklerdir. üyleyse o sistemin püf noktalarını bilmeleri lazım, keşfetmeleri lazım. Aşmaları lazım. Bu da meselenin diğer bir yanıdır.ğ"Kuvvet dengesi olmadığı bir yerde kuvvete başvurmayacaksınız. Teknik-taktik yerinde sizin kalbiniz önemli. Dıştan bizi bazıları korkaklıkla itham edecekler. Fırsat bulup, hep yolunuza devam ediyorsanız, yine orada o esnekliği gösterecek, o eksantriği kullanacak, geriye çekiliyor gibi yapacak, fakat adımlarınızı daha açıp ileriye gideceksiniz. İster Mülkiyeğde çalışan arkadaşlarımız olsun, ister Adliyeğde çalışan arkadaşlarımız olsun herkes için sözkonusudur bu.ğ
_
_ğBazı arkadaşlar birtakım cesaretli ruhları cesaretlendirmek, secaatlendirmek, birtakım ruhları heyecanlandırmak için belki kahramanca tavırlara da ihtiyaç vardır, diye düşünebilirler. Fakat ben kuvvet dengesi olmadığım için şahsen o yol yerine, böyle kendi düşüncemi yayma, kendi düşünce sistemim adına varlığı, her tarafı fethetme, ele geçirme yolunu şahsen tercih ederim. 

Hususiyetle öyle devlet memuru olarak arkadaşlarımız kahramanlık yapamazlar, fuzuli kahramanlık olur. Gereği yoktur o tür şeylerin. O sahada daha verimli nasıl olacaklarsa dinimiz adına, islami düşüncemiz adına. Ne yapabiliyorlarsa, ben ve onları yapmalıdırlar. ğ_
_
ğAnayasal müesseselerdeki kuvveti cephenize çekmeden her adım erken. Kıvama ereceğiniz ana kadar dünyayı sırtınıza alıp, taşıyabilecek güce ulaşacak ana kadar, o kuvveti temsil edeceğiniz şeyler elinizde olacağı ana kadar, Türkiyeğdeki devlet yapısı ölçüsüne göre bütün anayasal müesseselerdeki kuvveti cephenize çekeceğiz ana kadar her adım erken sayılır. Biliyorumki elinizdeki meyva sularının boş kutularını dışarı çıkarken çöp kutusuna attığınız gibi bu düşünceleri de açık olma yanıyla çöp kutusuna atıp gideceksinizğ ğ_

şimdi yine doksanlı yıllara dönelim. *Fethullah Gülenğin Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar Vakfı*ğnın *4 Ocak 1996 akşamı* *üırağan Sarayı*ndaki ödül törenine. Aralarında milletvekilleri ve sanatçılar da olmak üzere değişik kesimlerden birçok kişinin katıldığı gecede en çok ilgi gören kişi *Fethullah Gülen*ğdi. İçlerinde *Rıza Akçalı (üevre eski Bakanı), Melih Gökçek (Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı), Ertuğrul Günay (CHP eski milletvekili), Nail Güreli (Gazeteciler Cemiyeti Başkanı), Hasan Cemal (gazeteci), Orhan Gencebay (ses sanatçısı), şevket Demirel (işadamı)* vb.ğnin bulunduğu konuşmacılar* Yunus Emre, Ahmet Yesevi ve Mevlana*ğdan alıntılar yaparak, hoşgörüye ilişkin görüşlerini dile getirdi. *Medya/TV Programcısı ödülüne Toktamış Ateş ile Abdurrahman Dilipakğın, Köşe Yazarı üdülüne Taha Akyol ile Cengiz üandarğın, Sanat üdülüne Barış Mançoğnun, Spor üdülüne Fatih Terimğin, Aile üdülüne de Perihan Savaş*ğın layık görüldüğü törenin seçkin konukları arasında yerini alan Nail Güreli kadar ödüle layık görülen iki isim de oldukça dikkat çekiciydi. *Müjdat Gezen ve Hayrettin Karaca.* *Fethullah Gülen Vakfının üzürlülere Yardım üdülünü Müjdat Gezen kiminle paylaştı biliyor musunuz? Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile..*
*
Kaderin cilvesine bakın, bu ödül töreninden 15 yıl sonra Recep Tayyip Erdoğan bir televizyon kanalında sarf ettiği sözler nedeniyle Müjdat Gezen aleyhine açtığı davada Gezenğin 10 bin lira manevi tazminat ödemesine karar verildi.*
*
Hayrettin Karacağnın ödülüyse Doğa ve üevre alanındaydı.* *üdül töreninde yer alan Abdullah Gül Cumhurbaşkanı, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan Başbakan, Cemil üiçek TBMM Başkanı ve Ertuğrul Günayğda Kültür Bakanıydı yıllar sonra. Gecenin konukları arasında Mehmet Altan, Hasan Cemal, Zeynep Göğüş, Abdülkadir Aksu, Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu, Mehmet Aydın, Ali Coşkun* gibi isimler de dikkat çekiyordu. *üdül töreninin Fethullah Gülenğin televizyon kanalı Samanyolu TVğden naklen verilmesiyse hiç şaşırtıcı değildi.*

Dizi yazının diğer bölümlerinde Fethullah Gülenğe destek verilmesi ve meşrulaştırılması sürecinde *Bekir Coşkun, Nail Güreli, Müjdat Gezen, Hayrettin Karaca* gibi rol alan diğer şaşırtıcı isimleri mercek altına alacağım.
*

Ali Rıza üçer
İLK KURşUN


*

----------


## bozok

*Fethullah Gülen’e Destek Olanlar-2*

7 Ekim 2011


*
Fethullah Gülen’e Kimler üvgü Düzdü, Kimler Meşrulaşmasına Araç Oldu? (İkinci Bölüm)*
*
“Fethullah Gülen’e Kimler üvgü Düzdü, Kimler Meşrulaşmasına Araç Oldu?”* başlıklı dizi yazının ilk bölümünde *Gülen’*e destek verilmesi ve meşrulaştırılması sürecinde *Bekir Coşkun, Nail Güreli, Müjdat Gezen ve Hayrettin Karaca* gibi rol alan şaşırtıcı isimleri mercek altına almıştım. *Gülen’*e destek listesi oldukça uzun ne yazık ki..
*
“Son günlerde CHP’de “Fethullah Hoca”* krizi çıktı. Bildiğimiz gibi *Fethullah Gülen* isimli din adamı -belli ki kendisine saygı duyan hayli geniş bir de kesim var- geride kalan Kurban Bayramı günlerinde, Başbakan Yardımcısı, CHP Genel Başkanı *Hikmet üetin*‘i evinde ziyaret etmek istedi. 

Bu bir “*bayram tebriği”* nitelikli bir istek. Nitekim *üetin* de kabul etmiş ve görüşmüşler. 

Görüşmeler de *Fethullah* Hoca, *Hikmet üetin*‘den bir istekte mi bulunmuş? ürneğin, *“Anayasanın şu 24′üncü maddesinin son fıkrasını korumak istiyormuş gibi görünüyorsunuz. Oysa laikliği korumayı beceremiyorsunuz. Bari tümden vazgeçin de Laik Cumhuriyetin defterini kolayca dürelim mi”* demiş?

Hayır iki tarafın da söylendiğinden anlaşılan o ki, aralarında siyasetin *“s”* harfi bile geçmemiş. 

Nitekim *Fethullah* Hoca’nın dünkü gazetelerde yayınlanan bir açıklaması var. Sağlam dokulu bir mantık örgüsüyle demiş ki, *“(…) kaderimin bir parçası bildiğim devletimin ve milletimin kaderini bir ölçüde elinde tutan idareciler ve siyasi liderlerle yaptığım görüşmelerin yadırganmasını, bu çevrelerin taşıdıkları sıfat, bulundukları konum ve ihraz etmiş oldukları seviye ile telifte güçlük çektiğimi itiraf etmeliyim.”*

Adam diyor ki, ben bu ülkenin vatandaşıyım, bu devletin emekli bir memuruyum. Beni yönetenlerle konuşmamda ne sakınca var? üstelik *“görüşme”* talebi kendisinden gelmiş. Dahası… Ziyarette bulunmak için, her iyi dilekli insanın, ötekine bu dileğini iletmesine olanak sağlayan bir dini bayram gününü seçecek kadar da dikkatli davranmış.

Ne var bunda?
*
Hikmet üetin’*i bu yüzden eleştirenler, bayram günü kendilerini ziyaret etmek için, *Fethullah Gülen* isimli zattan değil de, toplum için, ailesi için, insanlık için *yüz karası* sayılacak olaylara bulaşmış bir kişiden *“Sizi ziyaret etmek istiyorum”* diye bir teklif gelse, reddedebilirler miydi? 

Reddetseler *“insanlık”* açısından ötekinden daha aşağı bir duruma düşmezler miydi? 

“*Laiklik”*konusunda yıllardır yapılan uyarıları alay konusu yapanlar bu duyarlılığı bugün *“laiklik”* adına gösteriyorlarsa, bilsinler ki *yanlış yerde, yanlış zamanda, yanlış kapı çalıyorlar…”*

Bu yazı dizisine yine bilmecelerle devam edelim. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin *“Anadolu Ilımlı İslam Federasyonu*“na dönüştürülmesi (metamorfozu) sürecinde küresel güç odakları tarafından koçbaşı rolü verilen bir *cemaat liderine* destek veren bu satırları hangi yazar kaleme almıştır? *Fehmi Koru’*mu, *Hüseyin Gülerce*‘mi,* Abdurrahman Dilipak* mı, *Hekimoğlu İsmail*‘mi, *Nazlı Ilıcak’*mı,*Mehmet Barlas*‘mı, *Mehmet/Ahmet Altan* kardeşler mi, *Mehmet Ali Birand’* mı,* Taha Akyol*‘ mu, *Cengiz üandar’*mı, *Hasan Cemal*‘ mi, *Toktamış Ateş*‘ mi?…

Bu bilmecenin yanıtında da yukarıdaki isimlerin hiçbiri yok. Dahası hiç *ummadığınız bir yazar tarafından* kaleme alınmış yukarıdaki satırlar..* Hürriyet* gazetesinde* 26 Haziran 1995′*de *“şaşkın ürdek Kıçtan Dalarmış”* başlıklı bir köşe yazısı bu. Yazarıysa *Oktay Ekşi*‘den başkası değil.* Oktay Ekşi*‘nin,* Fethullah Gülen’*in kendisine saygı duyan hayli geniş bir kitlenin desteğine mazhar olduğunu ve sağlam bir mantık örgüsü ile maksadını açıkladığını anlatan bu yazısı cehenneme giden yolların nasıl iyi niyet taşlarıyla döşendiğinin bir başka ibretlik belgesi olarak arşivlerde yerini aldı ne yazık ki. Basınımızın duayen yazarlarından* Ekşi,* o zaman *Gülen’*in ısrarla neden ve hangi sıfatla idarecilerle ve siyasi liderlerle görüştüğünü, gerçek amacının ne olduğunu görememiş..
*
http://tr.fgulen.com/content/view/1390/12/*

Oysa ki* Gülen* daha 1960′lı yıllarda *Türkiye Komünizmle Mücadele Derneği’*nde yönetici olarak küresel misyonunu üstlenmiş, yetmişlerden itibaren de hızlı bir örgütlenme süreciyle oldukça büyük mesafeler kat etmişti. *Gülen’*in cami derneği ile başlayan örgütlenme serüveninde daha 1981 yılında talebe yurdu (Işık Evi) sayısı 100′ü aşmıştı. Dönemin Başbakanı *Turgut üzal’*ın başlattığı ve dönemin Cumhurbaşkanı *Kenan Evren*‘in açılışını yaptığı *“Kendi okulunu kendin yap”* kampanyasıyla cemaatin *Bozyaka Yamanlar Koleji* ile başlayan yurtiçi/ yurtdışı okul ve ardından üniversite atağının düğmesine basılmıştı. Art arda açılan dersanelerde (FEM) onbinlerce ardından yüzbinlerce ve milyonlarca öğrenci üniversitelere giriş için hazırlanıyordu. Medya, finans başta olmak üzere* “Gülen İmparatorluğu”* dal budak salıyor, adliye, mülkiye, askeriye ve diğer devlet organlarındaki kadrolaşmada da hızla yol alınıyordu. Dahası Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’nda *“Gülen Hareketi”* potansiyel bir tehdit unsuru olarak belirlenmişti. *Ekşi*‘nin destek yazısını yazdığı doksanlı yılların ortasında atı alan çoktan üsküdar’ı geçmişti özcesi…


şimdi bilmecelerimize devam edelim, aşağıdaki satırları kim yazmış olabilir?
*
“Dün gece Hilton Oteli’nde bir araya gelen değişik kesimden insanlara bakarken, Türkiye’nin bir adım sonraki görkemli tablosunu izlediğim hissini duydum. Ve bu tabloda, sayın Cumhurbaşkanımız Süleyman Demirel’in olmazsa olmaz portresinin belirgin rengini bir kez daha gördüm.*
*
….bir yazar olarak, Sünni kesimin sağında yer aldığı ileri sürülen bir yaklaşımdan “Ulusal Uzlaşma üdülü” almanın üzerime yüklediği yükü düşündüm.

Fethullah Gülen’in dini duyarlığı yüksek bir kesime manevi kılavuzluk ettiği doğrudur. Ama bu kılavuzluk eğer hoşgörüye, diyaloga açıksa ve ulusal uzlaşma yaratmaya yönelikse neden ben onun uzattığı eli sıkmayayım? Nereye kadar eski düşmanlıkları kalbimizde besleyip büyüteceğiz? Ne kazandırdı şimdiye kadar bize bu zıtlaşma, bu rakip yaratma yarışı da, bundan sonra ne kazandıracak? Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar Vakfı, gerçekten de diğer kuruluşlara örnek olacak çalışmalarıyla önderliği üstleniyor. Bu insanların arkasında Fethullah Gülen Hocaefendi var diye işkillenip, zehir hafiye pozlarında suç unsuru arayacağımıza, onlardan ders almaya bakalım. Ulusal uzlaşma gibi bir büyük davayı eğer onlar gündeme getirmişse, önüne kuyu kazmak yerine biz de destek olalım.”*

Bilmecemizin, yani yukarıdaki satırları kimin kaleme aldığının yanıtına gelince. Bu yazı *“Uzlaşmak Bir Erdemdir”* başlığıyla *26 Aralık 1997*‘de* Akşam* gazetesinde yayımlandı. Yazarıysa *Rıza Zelyut.* Bu yazıyı kaleme alan yazarın *Fethullah Gülen* cemaatinden aldığı ders ne olabilir sizce? şimdi *Rıza Zelyut*‘a bu soruyu sormanın tam zamanı değil mi?

şimdi yine doksanlı yıllara dönelim.* Fethullah Gülen*‘in Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar
Vakfı’nın *22 Aralık 1997* gecesi Hilton Otelindeki *Ulusal Uzlaşma üdül Törenine.* Dönemin Cumhurbaşkanı*Süleyman Demirel*‘in konuşma sırasını *Fethullah Gülen*‘e verdiği ve ödülünü* Gülen’*den aldığı törene. Gülen’den sonra mikrofona gelen *Demirel,* şunları söylüyordu *“İbret dolu, ders dolu bir geceydi. Hoca Ahmet Yesevi’leri, Hacı Bektaş-ı Veli’leri hatırladık..Bu plaketi Türkiye’nin bölünmez bütünlüğüne, Türk milletinin mutluluğuna, barış içinde yaşamasına verilmiş sayıyorum. üünkü ben Türk devletini, milletin birliğini bütünlüğünü temsil ediyorum.” Fethullah Gülen* ise ödülü takdiminde yaptığı konuşmasında şöyle diyordu: 
*
“üok önemli platformda böyle kıymetli bir ödülü cumhurbaşkanımıza sunma liyakatini kendimde göremesem de, ellerinin ellerimle buluşmasının onurunu belirtmek isterim. Günümüzün en büyük devlet adamı, demokrasinin ve ulusal uzlaşmanın kahramanı cumhurbaşkanımıza gönüllerimizden kabarıp gelen en samimi duygularımızı bir buket yapıp sunmak isterdik. Ama neylersin ki bunu yapmak elimizden gelmez.”*
*
Rıza Zelyut* ödülünü *Semra üzal*‘ın elinden almıştı. Bu törende ödüle layık görülen diğer kişiler kimdi ve ödüllerini kimlerin elinden almışlardı dersiniz?
*
İhsan Doğramacı*‘ya TEMA Vakfı Başkanı Hayrettin Karaca’nın, Türk-İş Başkanı *Bayram Meral*‘e, Vehbi Dinçerler’in, *Hülya Koçyiğit*‘e Yıldırım Akbulut’un, *Yaşar Nuri üztürk’*e Nazlı Ilıcak’ın,* şahin üzer*‘e Mehmet Ali Birand’ın,* üzeyir Garih*‘e İzzettin Doğan’ın,* Gülay Göktürk*‘e Zeynel Abidin Erdem’in, *Nevval Sevindi*‘ye Muazzez Abacı’nın, *Halil İnalcık*‘a’da Burhan üzfatura’nın elinden ödülleri dağıtılmıştı. Birçok özel öğretim kurumunun danışmanlığı görevini yürüten *Sami Yıldırım’*a ödülünü Süryani Kadim Metropoliti Yusuf üetin veriyordu. Metropolit *Yusuf üetin*‘in bir süre önce İstanbul, Ankara İzmir Süryani Ortodoks Cemaati Ruhani Liderliği ve Patrik Vekilliğine yükselmesi ise oldukça *ilginç* bir rastlantıydı.
*
Sakıp Sabancı, şerif Mardin ve Mustafa Kalemli* ödüle layık görülen diğer şahsiyetlerdi. Bu ödül töreninin de *Fethullah Gülen*‘in televizyon kanalı* Samanyolu TV’*den naklen verilmesiyse hiç şaşırtıcı değildi.
*
Ali Rıza üüER
İLK KURşUN



*

----------


## bozok

*Fethullah Gülenğe Kimler üvgü Düzdü, Kimler Meşrulaşmasına Araç Oldu?*

10 Ekim 2011


*
(üçüncü Bölüm)*
*
ğFethullah Gülenğe Kimler üvgü Düzdü, Kimler Meşrulaşmasına Araç Oldu?ğ* başlıklı dizi yazının *ilk bölümünde* Gülenğe destek verilmesi ve *meşrulaştırılması* sürecinde rol alan *Bekir Coşkun, Nail Güreli, Müjdat Gezen ve Hayrettin Karaca,* *ikinci bölümünde* de *Süleyman Demirel, Oktay Ekşi, Rıza Zelyut* gibi kişileri mercek altına almıştım. *Gülenğ*e destek listesi oldukça uzun ne yazık ki..

Bu yazı dizisine yine bilmecelerle devam edelim. Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin *ğAnadolu Ilımlı İslam Federasyonuğ*na dönüştürülmesi (metamorfozu) sürecinde küresel güç odakları tarafından koçbaşı rolü verilen bir cemaat liderine destek veren aşağıdaki yazıları hangi yazarlar kaleme almıştır? *Fehmi Koru*ğmu, *Hüseyin Gülerce*ğmi, *Abdurrahman Dilipak* mı?, *Hekimoğlu İsmail*ğmi, *Nazlı Ilıcak*ğmı, *Mehmet Barlasğ*mı, *Mehmet/Ahmet Altan kardeşler* mi,* Mehmet Ali Birandğ* mı,*Taha Akyol*ğ mu, *Cengiz üandarğ*mı, *Hasan Cemal*ğ mi, *Toktamış Ateşğ* mi?ğ

şimdi dört ayrı köşe yazısından alıntılar yaparak bu yazıların hangi yazarlara ait olduğunu tahmin etmeye çalışalım.

I-*Vehbiğnin Kerrakesi*
*
ğFethullah Gülen, gazetelerde çıkan söyleşilerinde de ılımlı bir görüntü çizmeye büyük özen gösterdi. Fethullah Hocağyı eskiden beri izleyenler, onun bu konuda çok dikkatli davrandığını zaten bilirler. Bu tavrın takiyye olup olmadığını tartışmanın anlamı yoktur. Demokrasilerde bireylerin niyetlerini, aksi sabit oluncaya veya görüşlerin gizlendiği konusunda çok ciddi emareler bulununcaya kadar, beyanlarına dayamak zorunludur. Aksine davranış, insanları eylemlerinden ve sözlerinden değil de, varsaydığınız düşüncelerinden dolayı yargılamak olur ki, bunun da engizisyon hukukundan bir farkı yoktur..ğ*

II-*Yeni Avrasya Hedefi Tamam*
*
ğTacikistanğda iç barış yok. Ama, halk köktendincilik yerine, Türkiye örneğini, laik cumhuriyeti tercih ediyor. Moğolistan da farklı değil. Türk düşmanlığı yok. Müthiş potansiyel var burada. 2,5 milyon nüfus, 26,5 milyon baş hayvan ve madenler. Hatta Gobi üölüğnün dibinde el değmemiş petrol yatakları. üin, Rusya ve Japonyağnın gözü çoktan buraya çevrilmiş. Almanlar, Amerikalılar sıraya girmiş. Moğolların güvendiği ülkelerin başında Türkiye geliyor. Halkın yüzde 90′ı Budist, Ama, Fethullah Gülenğin vakıf ve şirketlerinin altı lisesi eğitim yapıyor. Türk-Moğol Fen Liseleriğnde Türkçe ve Moğolca yanında, İngilizleriğnde Türkçe ve Moğolca yanında, İngilizce ve Rusça da öğretiliyor. Bir okul da biz oradayken açıldı. Yani T.C. henüz yok, ama gülen burada.*
*
Parasal organizasyonu yapan bir işadamı çok çarpıcı şeyler anlattı. ğBiz bu işlere ğhayırğ diye bakıyoruz. Hocaefendiğnin irşadı ile okul açıyoruz. Hocaefendi, arap ülkelerine ve rejimlerine sempati ile bakmaz. Moğol eğitim Bakanı, okullar için protokol yapılırken en önce, ğBu okullarda fundamentalizim (köktendincilik) yapılamazğ maddesini koydurdu. Her sınıfımızda da Atatürk portresi, Gençliğe Hitabesi ve İstiklal Marşı asılıdır.ğ Dönerken uçakta, Demirelğe ğAvrasya ilişkilerinizi tamamlarken, bazı ülkelerin ayağına basmış olmuyor musunuz? Diye sordum. Yanıt, ğBu ülkeye Japonlar, Almanlar, ABD Başkanığnın muhterem eşi gelince kimsenin ayağına basılmıyor da, biz gelince mi basılmış oluyor? O zaman çeksinler ayaklarınığ oldu. İçerde didişmek yerine, biraz bu ufuklara bakmayı bir öğrenebilsekğ ğ*

III- *Fethullah Hoca Devleti Geçti*
*
ğTacikistanğda Fethullah Hocanın açtığı 5 Türk lisesi var. Okulların hepsinde Türkçe eğitim yapılıyor. Tacikler bu okullardan çok memnun. üğrenciler ise arı gibi çalışıyorğ Gezdiğimiz okullarda Atatürk posterlerinin baş köşeye konulduğunu gördük. Altında Türkçe yazılmış İstiklal Marşımız yer alıyor. Marşı bütün öğrenciler, tıpkı Türkiyeğde olduğu gibi heyecanla okuyorğ*
*
Moğolistan ve Tacikistanğın yanı sıra Fethullah Hocanın Arnavutluk, Moldova, Türkistan, Kırgızistan ve Pakistanğda da okulları var. Hocaefendi, okul yapımına çok önem veriyor. Moğolistanğın başkenti Ulan Baturğda gezimiz sırasında açılan Yüksek Teknik Okulu bu konuda yeni bir örnek. Türk Devletinin yapamadığını çoğu yerde Fethullah Gülenğin okulları yapıyor. ğ*

IV- *Fethullah Gülen Devlete Bağlılığını Gösteriyor.*
*
ğDün Milli Güvenlik Kurulu toplantısı vardı. Toplantı gündeminde İslami Sermaye hareketleri de bulunuyordu. Tam böyle bir günde Fethullah Gülenğin okullarını devlete verebileceği haberi yankılandı. Gülen yurtiçi ve yurtdışındaki 300′e yakın okulu Mili Eğitim Bakanlığığna devredebileceklerini söylüyordu. Gülenğe çok yakın bir isme bunun gerekçesini sordum. şunu anlattı ğBu devlete bağlılığın bir göstergesidir. Eğer devlet bu okullardan şüphe duyuyorsa, buradaki eğitimi doğru bulmuyorsa devredebileceğimizi söylüyoruzğ*
*
Nail Keçili Fethullah Gülenğe danışman oldu Reklamcılık dünyası yepyeni bir gelişme, daha doğrusu bir işbirliği ile çalkalanıyor. Türkiyeğnin en büyük reklam ajanslarından Cenajans-Greyğin sahibi Nail Keçili Fethullah Gülenğin danışmanı oldu. Fethullah Gülen, herkesin tanıdığı, dini kişiliği ön planda olan bir cemaat önderi. Bugüne kadar hiçbir dini cemaat, profesyonel anlamda ğreklam ve tanıtımğ hizmeti almak için çaba göstermemişti. Fethullah Gülenğin bu atağı, üstelik içinde bulunduğumuz politik ortam da göz önüne alındığında bana çok ilginç geldi. Haberi duyduktan sonra Nail Keçiliğyi aradım. Keçili duyduklarımı doğrulayarak ğBu tam anlamıyla bir danışmanlık hizmetiğ dedi. Keçiliğye ğİstek Fethullah Gülenğden mi geldi?ğ diye sordum. Keçili ğBir süredir Fethullah Gülenğe yakın isimlerle birlikte oluyordum. üzellikle gazete ve televizyonları konusunda fikirlerimi, önerilerimi öğrenmek istiyorlardı. Sonunda Fethullah Gülen Hocaefendi ile de tanıştım, konuştum. Kendilerine elimden gelen her türlü yardımı yapmaya hazır olduğumu söyledimğ karşılığını verdi.*
*
ğTürkiye İçinğ*
*
Nail Keçili Fethullah Gülenğden çok etkilendiğini belirterek ğAncak iki temel nokta var ki tam uyuştukğ dedi ve anlattı: ğHocaefendi bir üzal hayranı. Ben de öyleyim. Onun felsefi olarak yapmak istediklerini çok benimsemiş ve kendi alanında hayata geçirmiş. İkincisi geniş bir vizyon sahibi. Türkiyeğnin tanıtımının iyi yapılamadığı için dış politikada başarısız olduğunu görüyor ve biliyor. Osmanlı İmparatorluğuğnun kuruluşunu ve gelişmesini hatırla. şimdi o kadar geniş topraklara sahip olmamız mümkün değil. O halde bu ülkelere eğitim ve kültürle yeniden girebilir, kendimizi anlatabiliriz. İşte Hocaefendi bu felsefeyi savunuyor ve uyguluyor.ğ Nail Keçili ğBen Hocaefendiğnin dini bir tavlama aracı olarak kullandığını görmedim. Tam tersine, laiklik ve Atatürkçülük ön planda. Onun için önemli olan güçlü ve büyük Türkiye. Bunun yolunun da öncelikle dinden geçmesi gerektiğini söylemiyor. ğHocaefendiğnin felsefesini anlatmak sanıldığı kadar kolay değil. Ancak inanıyorum ki, iyi anlatıldığında insanların buna inanmaması da mümkün değil. üünkü Hocaefendiğnin felsefesi aslında Türkiyeğnin ezici çoğunluğunun savunduğu çağdaş Türkiye modeli. ğ*

Bilmecemizin yanıtına sondan başa doğru yanıt verelim. *Fethullah Gülen*ğe *ğçok yakınğ* kaynaklarla görüşülerek kaleme alınan* ğFethullah Gülen Devlete Bağlılığını Gösteriyorğ* başlıklı yazı *24 Aralık 1997*ğde *Sabah* gazetesinde kaleme alınmış. Yazarıysa *Can Ataklı.* 

Ataklığnın yazısını okuduğunuz zaman* Fethullah Gülen*ğin devlete ne kadar bağlı olduğuna,* laiklik ve Atatürkçülük temelli çağdaş Türkiye modelini geliştirdiğine* ikna oluyorsunuz, içinizdeki kuşkular dağılıveriyor.

*

ğFethullah Hoca Devleti Geçtiğ* başlıklı yazı *27 Nisan 1995* tarihli *Meydan* gazetesinden, yazarıysa *Rahmi Turan.* Türk devletinin yapamadığını çoğu yerde *Fethullah Gülen*ğin okullarının yaptığını *Rahmi Turanğ*dan öğreniyor ve rahatlıyorsunuz.
*
ğYeni Avrasya Hedefi Tamam ğ* başlıklı yazıysa *15 Eylül 1995* tarihli *Hürriyet* gazetesinden, yazarı *İsmet Solak*. Henüz T.C. yokken *Fethullah Gülen*ğin irşadı ile Tacikistan ve Moğolistanğa kadar yayıldığımızı öğreniyorsunuz* Solak*ğtan. İçeride didişenlere karşı *Fethullah Gülen*ğin engin ufkuyla gurur duyuyorsunuz..

Bu bölümdeki bilmecelerden en şaşırtıcı olanı ise *15 şubat 1995*ğde *Milliyet* gazetesinde yayımlanan *ğVehbiğnin Kerrakesiğ* başlıklı yazı. Bu yazıyı *Ali Sirmen* kaleme almış.* Fethullah Gülen*ğin takiyye yaptığı iddialarının engizisyon yargısından bir farkı olmadığını söyleyen Sirmen, içinizdeki tüm kuşkuları gideriyor, *ğaydınlanmacı bir bakış açısıylağ* gerçeği görmenizi sağlıyor.
*Cumhuriyet şehidi Ahmet Taner Kışlalı*ğnın aramızdan ayrılmadan dört gün önce* 17 Ekim 1999′*da* Cumhuriyet* gazetesinde yazdığı *ğTanrığyı Kim Kullanır?ğ* başlıklı yazısı *Fethullah Gülen*ğe övgü düzen, meşrulaşmasına araç olan gazetecilere, yazarlara, akademisyenlere, sivil toplum örgütü yöneticilerine, sanatçılara, siyasetçilere bir ders gibi. *Kışlalı*ğnın kaleme aldığı bu yazıdan alıntı yapmak istedim ama tek bir kelimeyi bile çıkarmaya kıyamadım. şimdi gerçeği arayan ve bulan* Kışlalı*ğya kulak verelim:
*
TANRIğ YI KİM KULLANIR?*
*
Giordano Bruno ne güzel söylemiş:

ğKötüler Tanrığyı, Tanrı ise iyileri kullanır!..ğ

Tanrı peygamberleri kullanmış. Bilge kişileri kullanmış. Atatürk ve benzeri devrimcileri kullanmışğ

Ya Tanrığyı kimler kullanmış?

Gerilere gitmeye ne hacet!.. Ne demiş Türkiyeğdeki Nurcuların önderi Mehmet Kutlular :

ğ- 28 şubat sürecinin planları Gölcükğteki Deniz Kuvvetleriğnde yapıldı. Depremin üssü de orası. Depremin olmasında başörtülü öğrencilerin okullara alınmaması da rol oynadığğ

Hem de bunları camide, Said-i Nursi için düzenlenen mevlitte söylemiş.*
*
***

Türkiyeğdeki Nurcuların aslında iki önderi var. Birisi Mehmet Kutlular, ötekisi ise Fethullah Gülen .

Said-i Nursi Atatürkğü ğdeccalğ ilan etmiş. Cumhuriyete karşı savaş vermiş.

Ama ilkin Demokrat Partiğyi yönetenlerden, arkasından da Sayın Demirel ğden büyük saygı görmüş. ğİade-i itibarğ ı sağlanmış.

Derken sahneye Prof. şerif Mardin gibi, özellikle Amerikalılar nezdinde büyük saygınlığı olan bilim adamları çıkmışlar. Said-i Nursiğyi peygamberlik düzeyine çıkaran, mucizeler yarattığını öne süren, ğAnadolu aydınlanmasının öncüsüğ gibi gösteren, övücü kaynakları alıp karşıt kaynaklara sırt çeviren, çok ğbilimselğ (!) incelemeler döktürmüşler.

Ardından, Sayın Mardinğin Türkiye Bilimler Akademisiğne üye yapılması için baskılar başlamış. İç ve ğdışğ baskılarğ üzellikle de basındaki bazı numaracı cumhuriyetçiler tarafından desteklenen ve körüklenen baskılar.

Ve bu arada Fethullah Hoca almış başını gitmiş.

Işık evleri.. üğrenci yurtları.. üzel okullar.. Devletin köşe başlarına kadar uzanan bir imparatorluk..

Devletin okullarına devletçe ğtavsiyeğ edilen cumhuriyet ve çağ karşıtı kitaplar.

Papa ile sağlanan görüşme.. Devletin dış temsilcilerince havaalanlarında karşılanmalar.. 
Elçiliklerde konuk edilmeler.

Niçin?

ğIlımlı İslamğ olduğu için. Müslümanları ğcumhuriyet ile barıştıracağığ için!
**
***

Bir yanda Mehmet Kutlular.

17 yaşındaki kızı dört yıl önce eroinden ölmüş. Depremi, ğtürbanğ ı vesile edip, Tanrığyı en ilkel bir şekilde kullanmaya çalışıyor.

üte yanda Fethullah Gülen.

Son yıllarda, kamu önünde ağzından tek bir cumhuriyet karşıtı söz çıkmamış. Devlet büyükleriyle iyi ilişkiler kurmuş. Ordu dışında hemen tüm önemli kurumlarda önemli ğmevzilerğ elde etmiş. ABDğnin ğetkinğ desteğini sağlamış.

Görünüşte Atatürkğe ve cumhuriyete saygılı.

Ama tüm eğitim ağı ile, cumhuriyetin temellerini ağır ağır kemiriyor. Amacına ürkütmeden, acıtmadan ulaşma yöntemini seçmiş.

Kutlular ve Gülen.

İkisi de Nurcu.. İnançları ve amaçları aynı, yöntemleri ayrı.

Hangisini seçersiniz?.. Kırk katırı mı, kırk satırı mı?

Hakkındaki bilgilerimiz arttıkça, Sayın Gülen beni korkutuyor. Bay Kutlularğa ise gönülden
teşekkür etmek istiyorum.

En körlerin bile gözünü açmak konusundaki katkıları için!

Tanrığnın kullandıkları ile Tanrığyı kullananları daha iyi ayırmamızı kolaylaştırdığı için!*
*

ALİ RIZA üüER
İLK KURşUN



*

----------

